#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  den haag woensdag 11 oktober shopping bij bershka

## mansoura1

den haag woensdag 11 oktober j.l. na shopping eten ourika, op de parallelweg moest je het eten eraf lopen.Ik was mijn sleutels vergeten.
Graag weer contact  :Smilie:

----------

